

 	Western govts turn a blind eye as Arab allies keep massacring protesters - hastur
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2075683/The-brave-women-Middle-East-Female-protesters-brutally-beaten-metal-poles-vicious-soldiers-drag-girls-streets-hair-day-shame.html

======
hastur
Video footage from that article: <http://youtu.be/4iboFV-yeTE>

Of course you have to remember - only a fraction of all incidents get filmed
and posted on the web. For every such event there are ten you'll never see.

